
A critique of Ethereum's programming language, Solidity - taspeotis
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/4opjov/the_bug_which_the_dao_hacker_exploited_was_not/
======
taspeotis
There's also some related commentary from the Haskell subreddit here [1].

[1]
[https://np.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/4ois15/would_the_sm...](https://np.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/4ois15/would_the_smart_formal_methods_people_here_mind/)

